# Fantastic instructional video: from Clavichord to Modern Piano



## clavichorder

This is a great video by David Schrader on youtube, its just so fun to see the different instruments compared to one another.
part one




part two


----------



## clavichorder

I suppose its not an "instructional" video but an basic educational video that is just really damned fun to watch!


----------



## Norse

Nice videos. Never really thought of a "fretted" keyboard instrument..


----------



## Weston

I found it amazing how like a modern piano that Viennese piano sounds. I have some recording on period instruments (I can't remember offhand now which) that sound a lot more like a harpsichord than this -- or rather somewhere between harpsichord and paino. I rather like the clear sound of the early fortepianos, the modern piano sounding too big, blurry, and ambiguous to me at times. All have their place though.


----------



## Rasa

In Brussels, there is a Museum of instruments that has a range of historical keyboards from ones played by manually smashing little hammers on the chords over clavichords, harpsichords, spinets, piano-fortes, early viennese pianos, broadwoods up to the modern grand. When you enter the museum you get a headset, and if you stand near the instruments you get musical samples played on that instrument.

It's a fascinating display on the subject.


----------

